
The Road to React with Firebase - rwieruch
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/rwieruch/issues/the-road-to-react-with-firebase-155283
======
rwieruch
Hello everyone. I am excited to release The Road to React with Firebase this
week. It's a free ebook which teaches you advanced React with Firebase while
building a starter kit project with user management, authentication, and other
neat features such as sending email verifications, social logins with Google
and Twitter, and password retrievals.

I believe it's a great minimal tech stack to create MVPs or to bootstrap
product ideas. That's why I wanted to show it to others by building such a
starter kit application with React + Firebase step by step in this book. I
hope you enjoy it :)

